# Fish ID help



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sure it's a common one, but this is the 1st one Ive caught. What is it?


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Blue runner aka hardtail. They aren't bad to eat if its the only thing you caught.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Throw a hook in him and let him swim!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

B a i t.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn good bait. I was always suprised how hard those little guys can fight


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT bait!!! Live or dead. (live is better).

Small live ones are Tuna candy when trolled very slowly (just hook them through the nose and bump the boat in and out of gear to keep headway, you want the bait to just sorta follow the boat), Big live ones are great under a balloon or very slow trolled for Kings or sent live half way down with a small weight over big bottom structure for AJ's.

Good dead bait chunked for bottom fishing. Or butterfly one (sorta filet the backbone out leaving the meat attached to the head) and send him down. 

Jim


----------

